# Dubai vs Kuala Lumpur



## innaand3 (May 3, 2009)

Hi all,
We are a canadian family of 5 ( 4 year olds triplets), probably will be relocating to Dubai or Kuala lumpur in a couple of months. The company that offered a job gave us a choice of moving to Kuala Lumpur or Dubai. 
My question is what city would we save the most money? ( we will be making 120k us) 
Is the cost of schooling will be the same? ( we will be given house, education and car allowance) 

I compared food expences through superstores in both contries, housing and other living expenses but it would give us a greater prespective from somebody who is been to both places and can share their experience and info. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

innaand3 said:


> Hi all,
> We are a canadian family of 5 ( 4 year olds triplets), probably will be relocating to Dubai or Kuala lumpur in a couple of months. The company that offered a job gave us a choice of moving to Kuala Lumpur or Dubai.
> My question is what city would we save the most money? ( we will be making 120k us)
> Is the cost of schooling will be the same? ( we will be given house, education and car allowance)
> ...


The cost of living in KL is really less.. You would be amazed to see how cheap is the food over there (if you enjoy the asian food) as well as other amenities such as club membership.. even housing is pretty cheap.. The schools are pretty good..american school, british school etc...

As far as dubai is concerned, even though the costs are falling down, you would be saving much less wth 120k than KL,..


----------



## kshahida (Jan 21, 2009)

*advice on the shifting!*



innaand3 said:


> Hi all,
> We are a canadian family of 5 ( 4 year olds triplets), probably will be relocating to Dubai or Kuala lumpur in a couple of months. The company that offered a job gave us a choice of moving to Kuala Lumpur or Dubai.
> My question is what city would we save the most money? ( we will be making 120k us)
> Is the cost of schooling will be the same? ( we will be given house, education and car allowance)
> ...


I would say that you save more money in Dubai.
Cost of living is now becoming cheaper since it hiked once before( thanks to the recession in the global market)

you may be very happy to relocate in 'International city' and find a reasonable 2 bed+ hall apartment, and this place is situated on a direct road to many other places, depending on which part of Dubai ur office is in.

Nursery,School and college/uni standards are rising and so is the fees, but it still is not very expensive. your child will get a good western education here.

owing a car is the easiest as it is deducted monthly from ur salary account and u can afford a good car.

fuel is cheap compared to other western countries.

food and clothing is really good and some great bargains offered at every store.

people in Dubai can live a branded and a comfortable life with a good security in the city.

cosmopolitan environment and the metro will ease the so called traffic hurdles in the city.

everything is at your reach.

KL is very cheap also, but the standard of lifestyle is a little low there compared to Dubai.

the climate in Dubai gets very hot in summer and pleasant and cold in winter( not extreme cold)

but in KL the climate is always 27 to 32 and there is no summer or winter as such. a lot of humidity also, i was sweating a lot mostly, which puts me off big time.

transportation in KL is also good, as u c lots of Public transport readily available.
Dubai is still to grow in this area( waiting for metro trains to start in September 2009).


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

kshahida said:


> I would say that you save more money in Dubai.
> Cost of living is now becoming cheaper since it hiked once before( thanks to the recession in the global market)


AED37,000 a month all in, yes dubai is getting cheaper but it's just been given the 6th most expensive city to live in worldwide for expats...



kshahida said:


> you may be very happy to relocate in 'International city' and find a reasonable 2 bed+ hall apartment, and this place is situated on a direct road to many other places, depending on which part of Dubai ur office is in.


But if you don't want to live in the middle of nowhere with the smell of the sewage plant wafting over you, and would like somewhere with decent commute etc. you're still talking 12,000 a month paid upfront for a 3 bedroom apartment.



kshahida said:


> Nursery,School and college/uni standards are rising and so is the fees, but it still is not very expensive. your child will get a good western education here.


Still not very expensive? What planet are you on? 28,000 a year for FS1, then 35,000 a year for each child (there are 3) total 72-105k/year Fees : Admissions : GEMS 



kshahida said:


> owing a car is the easiest as it is deducted monthly from ur salary account and u can afford a good car.


Since when? Only if your company provide you with a car loan, and it's not often that happens. Cars are still not particularly cheap here, but there are plenty of choices and they are getting cheaper. Finance for the car is expensive starting at 5 or6%/annum



kshahida said:


> fuel is cheap compared to other western countries.


Granted



kshahida said:


> food and clothing is really good and some great bargains offered at every store.


Again, you want branded it's more expensive now than the UK for example, yes you can get sweatshop millionaire made tops but really. Would you dare?



kshahida said:


> people in Dubai can live a branded and a comfortable life with a good security in the city.


Hmmm, matter of opinion



kshahida said:


> cosmopolitan environment and the metro will ease the so called traffic hurdles in the city.


But i's not going to international city for at leasta year 18 months, then how do you get to the metro stops, there's precious few car parking spaces...



kshahida said:


> everything is at your reach.


Matter of opinion, I don't want to be sat in a car all day just to go for a loaf of bread



kshahida said:


> KL is very cheap also, but the standard of lifestyle is a little low there compared to Dubai.


Good and bad places, there's some fantastic areas in KL



kshahida said:


> the climate in Dubai gets very hot in summer and pleasant and cold in winter( not extreme cold)


It's good for 9 or 10 months a year. Yes.



kshahida said:


> but in KL the climate is always 27 to 32 and there is no summer or winter as such. a lot of humidity also, i was sweating a lot mostly, which puts me off big time.





kshahida said:


> transportation in KL is also good, as u c lots of Public transport readily available.
> Dubai is still to grow in this area( waiting for metro trains to start in September 2009).


Granted, and the traffic isn't nearly as bad as it was a year or so ago.

To the OP, if $120 excludes housing/school fees and medical, then yes you'll have a good life here with a decent villa, if it does not, frankly you can't afford it. Try to get the Co to provide yopu with a villa in say Jumeriah or Umm Sequim and to pay your fees direct to the school (as opposed to pay and claim). Make sure your tiddlypeeps can get into your chosen school.

Then you can enjoy the many benefits this place has.


----------



## kshahida (Jan 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> AED37,000 a month all in, yes dubai is getting cheaper but it's just been given the 6th most expensive city to live in worldwide for expats...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as said it always depends on you salary and your circumstances and the type of job and the place.

yes i agree with some fantastic places in KL.

no one is asking u to sit in ur car you can always walk if u want to no one is stopping you from it. 


Internatinal city was just an example, you can consider in ghusais, or Deira mirdif, muhaisna etc.

I have seen the prices of branded garments.
now brand i talk is not pierre cardin which has a 365 days/yr sale...i mean timberland/lacoste/tommyhilfiger. i m still calculating the VAT + price if i buy them from UK. then which one is cheaper? also considering that Dubai is a duty free hub.


if company doesnt provide u with a car loan and if it is included in the salary then u get a brand new 2009 SUV in the range of 1800 to 3100 pm for 4 yrs. ADCB offers on 4.8....before the credit cruch banks were also giving u car loan on interest of 4.2%

it all again depends on the matter of choice.

agree with u about studies cost increasing.

yes, 12,000 pm for a 3 bed has now come down to 10,000 and if u really look into the newspapers u will c between 7 to 8k a month. depends on where u want.


----------



## innaand3 (May 3, 2009)

thank you for input guys, I really appreciate it.


----------



## kshahida (Jan 21, 2009)

*your most wellcome*



innaand3 said:


> thank you for input guys, I really appreciate it.


Most wellcome inaand


----------

